# Relax-It's going to fade away



## raul172 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello everyone this is my first post on this forum and I hope it will help you guys cope with this illusion of dp/dr.

I got my dp/dr 6 months ago after a huge panic attach while I was high from weed. Those of you who got dp/dr in the same way as I did probably know the horrible sensations and thoughts that one can experience in such times.

It was my second time smoking weed and I might have smoked a little too much. I also hadn't eaten a lot the whole day and was really tired. Myself and my friends smoked the weed late at night and then is when the panic attack happend. Time seemed to have stopped, I couldn't speek well and I had all sorts of horrible thoughts rushing through my mind. I went too sleep hoping it would go away. The next morning I woke up and still felt a little high, as I had only slept for a few hours. I felt like I was slow in everything I did, even when thinking and when talking to someone. I soon started to search the internet (as we all do...) for answers and quickly found some really negative posts about dp/dr which I thought I had. All this made the whole experience worse by a whole magnitude of time, within days of constantly and obsessively searching the internet for an answer or even a cure, I had fallen into the pit. My dp/dr was severe, I had visual distortions, I felt as if I am not the one who is talking when I spoke, I felt as if the world wasn't real, I could barely sleep as I had rushing thoughts and panic attacks when in the darkness, I was completely paralyzed in my head and extremely scared, I had eye floaters, I though I would be like this forever. I could go on about my symptoms but that makes no sense as they are not important, whatever your feelings and thoughts and symptoms with dp/dr are, they all (and I mean every single one of them!! ) fade away!

Time went by as I was trying to hang on to my normal life and to reality, I soon realized after a month or two that things were getting better, I kept reminding myself that this dp/dr story is only in my mind and that it will slowly fade away. Then came times of total return to reality (although very brief moments) when I couldn't even explain to myself what had been wrong with me feeling dp/dr. I realized that distraction is the key to letting it fade away, as soon as you keep yourself distracted it goes away, and then inevitably, when your thoughts go back to the "is it still there?" phase, you realize that you haven't felt it while you were distracted. It is an amazing feeling!

Months went by as I kept going on with my life and it all seemed to slowly yet steadily fade away. The steps however are unperceivable and that is exaclty why you shouldn't keep checking on it! Just let your mind do its job and calm down!

Today my dp/dr has nearly entirely gone away, and that's okay with me, because I now know for sure that it does fully go away and I already feel much much better. You guys hang on ! It all goes away! Live your life! Don't give it any importance as it is only in your head!


----------



## Findyourself1997 (Aug 6, 2020)

Your floaters went away completely ?


----------

